# soft, sticky hard to clean stool?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2000)

Hello All!I am about to go crazy trying to figure something. I often times have stoolsthat are formed and normal color but that take for ever to clean! I could sometimes go through half a roll of toilet-paper. these stools often make marks in the toilet. I have no weight loss, and the stools are not foulsmelling, frothy, or greasy. what i'm scared of is could this indicate malabsorption even without other symptoms?I have been extremely stressed out and anxious about this, could this be caused by severe stress? If these stools are normal or anyone knows anything about them, pleaserespond. Thank-you very much!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2000)

Jack,I have these kind of stools all the time. I have had IBS for over 17 years and this is my body's version of C. It does take forever to get clean doesn't it?You are stressing yourself out over a very normal version of an IBSers stool, one of oh, so many varietys. Its sure to be diferent tomorrow or the next day...Take it easy, eat plenty of fiber and take out stock in Kimberly-Clark.


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

As long as it's not black and tar-like then it's probably just sticky stool. If it is black and tar-like see a doctor because it could indicate bleeding. (What do you mean by normal colour?)I go through a lot of TP too.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Get some Cottonelle (wet) wipes, or some other brand like it. Baby wipes. the wetness really help when it comes to cleaning yourself. I carry some with me all the time. Keep a box in the bathroom close to the stool.try em you will like em.







Be glad there is no smell.







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

I usually have this symptom when I react to a food sensitivity. For example, I had a reaction last week when I ate some commerically made apple pie. I probably reacted to what they call "natural flavorings". Natural flavoings = MSG! Have you started a food and reaction diary yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2000)

I agree with Joyce about the baby wipes. Nice to have. There are some days when I can wipe and wipe to no avail. The I just get the TP a bit damp and that helps alot...saves on TP and Baby wipes!! Hate that when it happens as I developed hemmeroids and an anal fissure and MANNN you KNOW IT!! Owwweeeee.. But I guess thats the way IBS goes. I'm so bad that I am sooo Happy when I can wipe and its easy. Thank God for the small things.Take CareDeb


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Count me into the Sticky Stool Club, too. It IS tar-like, but not black, so I don't worry about blood. (Have had the occult blood test several times, in any case.) Regular TP, especially the waxy stuff found in public restrooms, just doesn't cut it. You have to use so much of it that it will even clog a commercial toilet! I carry Tucks wipes with me everywhere, and at home have a squirt bottle I fill with warm water for rinsing. I wonder if this condition is peculiar to IBS--maybe some substance (sugar? oil?) we're not digesting.


----------

